# Bisou in Bijou Dog!



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted this we've had the Dragon Boat Festival this week, so I've been lazy with my time off from work. 

Last Friday, Bisou received a very sweet and generous package from San Francisco! It's from Kristina..and she gave Bisou one of her own gorgeous creations from Bijou Dog. 

The dress is a light blue with tiny little flowers on it and we love it!! :wub: I think this color on Malts is just perfect against their white coats and their dark eyes. Even my husband commented how cute it was (and that's saying something! lol). Kris totally spoiled us with the dress, tons of toys and treats! Thank you so much Kris..you're such a love!!

Kris also included some fancy doggie cookies. I had to taste test them as Bisou would only eat it after I did (thank goodness Kris told me afterward they were made with human grade ingreidents). Actually they were pretty good..sort of gingerbreadish..the icing was really good! lol.

here are the photos (some of when bisou was nice and grubby and some are after her bath!). When I got home last Friday, I couldn't wait to try the dress on and show her the presents.

Sorry the photos are so big! I guess I have no idea what I'm doing! lol.










"hmmm, watcha got there?"

"Hey! who took a bite out of my cookie?! _Momma_???"


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful fluff n dress and how wonderful of kristina to send those to u !


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bisou is the biggest sweetheart! She is just beautiful in blue!! :wub::wub::wub:

p.s.: Dig your blue nails also :thumbsup:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww...I love Bisou in her new dress. She's so adorable. She's such a good model in the last three pictures.  It's so nice of Kristina to send them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

you're right!!!! That dress is perfect on Bisou!!!!! :aktion033: 

She is one beautiful malt alright....:wub:

Isn't it fun getting surprises in the mail?!!!! :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That dress is adorable and couldn't be cuter on Bisou. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Presents in the mail are the greatest!!! My husband noted how Bisou gets more packages than we've ever received in 5 years of living here!!

I should not be showing photos of Bisou so dirty and grubby (first two)..but what the heck..we're all friends here and we surely all have those days!! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments! Baby blue is such a great color for our Malts!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, what a gorgeous little dress on pretty Bisou!!:wub::wub:
i love that color on her, so pretty, love the little bow too!!:tender:
what a wonderful gift from Kristina, so sweet!!:heart:

btw, i have also done the "taste test" before, LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bisou - you little doll. Look at that beautiful dress on you.:wub2::wub2: She looks so petite and feminine in it. Just a little love bug. I especially like the left side one of her sitting and the matching bow! She really looks like she's modeling. Lucky girl


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl. :wub: I love the dress! 

Love that you taste tested for her, too. I've tried giving Leila fruit or other treats before and she wont try until she sees me do it first. They're not spoiled at all...


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a cutie! She looks beautiful in her new dress.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Bisou looks stunning! :wub::wub: I love the baby blue on her, too! That cookie looks so yummy. How sweet of Kristina to send Bisou such a beautiful dress!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Andrea..........she is adorable in the baby blue dress and bow!!! I love her haircut.........I just want to reach in and give her a great big kiss~~~She deserves all her presents!!!!:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Very pretty!! What a sweet little girl modeling so nice for mommy! But then that cookie looked pretty tasty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bisou -- you are soooooooooooo cute. Love your new dress and your cookies look yummy.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bisou looks gorgeous in her new blue summer dress, as she always does! It's the perfect colour for her but also for Mommy's nails, LOL!

Surprising parcel's are the best! That's so thoughtful of Kristina! 

Yes, my husband also noted some parcel's more here during the last months! :innocent:

Hope, the treats were yummy!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beautiful dress! I love the picture of her asking who bit her cookie...she really does look annoyed by it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is Kitzel whistling at that cute "baby doll!" 
He also is asking if Kristina wants his address---but I said "boys don't wear dresses" to which he replied: "life isn't fair." He is right!
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Very pretty... and I mighta tried a bitty bite out of that yummy lookin cookie too LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love love love baby blue on maltese! Bisou makes it even prettier! She's darling. Share more pics more often! That was so nice of Kristina.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Really sweet of Kristina.
That dress really suits Bisou, as it's sophisticated and pretty!
I like her pink bassinet type of bed in the background, or is it for storing her toys?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue does look really good on her! Gorgeous!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Aw, I just heart little Bisou!! She is quite the supermodel and has got the posing down! I'm so glad it fit her and that she enjoys tossing around her tomato/cherry/apple toy! Still can't believe you took a bite of the cookie!! Tell Bisou, that next time I'll be sure to put some food for mommy so she doesn't steal your scooby snacks!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is beautiful in her new dress!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooo :wub:cute:wub: the little dress is adorable, reminds me of my granddaughters. YUM the cookie looks so good, does kristina make them?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Adorable! Such a gorgeous dress on a gorgeous little girl! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the sweet words! I don't know how to do the reply to everyone in one thread.

I think Kris bought the cookies. honestly they were pretty good..but when I started thinking about liver and stuff..it sort of turned me off..but they could have totally passed as regular ones.

The pink bed is her 'day' bed. She keeps her toys in it and plays in it..but prefers to sleep on the couch (spoiled, I know).

xoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bisou is just darling and I totally agree on the light blue looking great on malts. I've seen pics of Cosy and Jett in light blue and it really brings out their eyes and coat.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Little Bisou looks adorable in her new dress. You know how some girls look good no matter what? That's Bisou. She looks good dirty and grubby or all cleaned up!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whoever said blue is for boys did NOT see Bisou in blue! She's stunning!! What a wonderfully sweet gift.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

aww, the blue looks so good on her! your're right, its a good match. i wish i had a girly girl to dress up like bisou.... i still love my lil boys tho...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That dress is darling - its like a little jumper! Blue is a gorgeous color on malts - and not just boys!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Andrea She is Beautiful!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh she is so precious. She looks very good in clothes. Looking forward to seeing the rest of her growing wardrobe. :tender:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

it's bisou!! :wub: she's simply gorgeous in the baby blue dress


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I love that dress! Blue is my favorite color too!!! I might just have to go and window shop at Bijou dog!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wow, what a beautiful dress and gorgeous baby! i heart bisou!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Andrea, the dress looks really nice on Bisou!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bisou looks adorable and that was very sweet of Kristina.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww she is sooo cute! what a great gift 

i think she look especially adorable when she's "grubby"


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Your dress is so pretty little one! <3


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh too sweet and thoughtful ... thank you for posting. lol Andrea, did you take a bite of Bisou's cookie??? looool

kisses to the cutie pie are sent from me

hugs
Kat

ps. love the color of nail polish too


----------

